# HELP! Diagnosed Graves today but maybe im Hashimotos?



## BD8510 (Sep 8, 2014)

So today my Endo said I have Graves but I dont feel thats true.

For three years at least I have been hypothyroid. All the standard unexplain weight gain of 70 pounds when i never had a weight issue in my life and unable to loose any weight, massive hair loss, brain fog, memory loss, crushing exhaustion.

So I went out of state to a dr that would prescribe naturethroid and felt much better. Literally felt like i was waking up. I still had symptoms like hairloss and im literally balding but i feel coherent at least and am loosing weight. I was on 130mgs naturethroid for in totally about roughly year and half.

My last test I got a hold of because my current dr doesnt have files on line was July 7 2014:

TSH range (5.480) 0.450-4.500 Range ulU/mL

T4 Free Direct (1.01) 0.82 -1.77 ng/dL

Thyroid Peroxidase (38) 0-34 range IU/mL

Recently I have had issues sleeping in the past three months. I got a dr instate and seemed to be knowledgeable about thyroid issues. Now im having signs of hyper my pulse is high currently 137.

My hands have been tremor slightly, muscle weakness and enlarged thyroid.

She took me down 90mg of naturethroid and then completely off it Jan 28th. I was still having trouble sleeping and because of my pulse she sent me to endo.

Today I went to the endocrinologist and she ignores my symptoms. She looks at me and states I have Graves disease and wants me to do RAI immediately to kill my thyroid completely. I told her no i didnt want RAI and talked she offered thyroid pills instead. She still extremely pushy for RAI asking why i told her i was scared of it. She also had me do tests for levels my thyroid TSH Ft4 t3 tpo{ths} That I will get tomorrow or maybe Friday. She wants me to take the thyroid suppressors immediately.

I dont understand how I could flip like this. I am terrified of RAI and im scared to death that Im going to go back to hypothyroid and all the symptoms that entails. Like maybe she jumped the gun? I feel she complete ignored that i was hypo. If I take RAI there is no going back. Another thought I was entertaining is maybe I was on too much naturethroid and it made me hyper and maybe its not out of my blood stream yet. Could I be hashimotos instead? I was also thinking of getting a second opinion from another dr. I was wondering if anyone else was having this issue and could give some helpful input. Im currently scared to death and freaking out so any input would be very, very much appreciated.


----------

